# Carving Practice



## Dalton B (Mar 15, 2021)

Practiced some carving and just had some fun on the mountain this week!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

You will get more views and feedback posting in the tips, tricks section. You are riding too straight legged and stiff like a stick man. Loosen up and get dynamic.


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> You are riding too straight legged and stiff like a stick man. Loosen up and get dynamic.


Which is funny because I've checked the other video on your channel and you seem to be a pretty good skateboarder (if that was you). If that's the case, you have a very solid basis to become a good snowboarded too. Just translate it to your riding on the snow.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Knees are too straight and you're doing some counter-rotation, although with the mellow slope, it's not bad. You need exactly one lesson with a good instructor to learn how to use edges and get lower, and your snowboarding will improve by an order of magnitude. And you'll have more fun. Which is saying a lot, since it's already fun.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Leave the camera at home and go take a lesson. Nothing on that video would come close to carving and you're barely even riding on edge. The lesson will help you get feedback in real time and stop you from learning bad habits.

You have a few fun hobbies though. Keep at it! I wish I had more time to putz with cars these days. Live it up!

This is a great channel to start with for tips and tutorials:


----------



## Aracan (Nov 24, 2017)

You need to rotate into the turn and you need to look where you want to go. In short, as ridethecliche already said: Take a lesson if you want to learn how to carve.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Just reminds me of something. Did you guys find the TP?


----------



## Dalton B (Mar 15, 2021)

Rip154 said:


> Just reminds me of something. Did you guys find the TP?


Wut


----------



## Old-timer (Jan 17, 2021)

I would rather see good form falling on your ass. Definitely a good not how to video. I would definitely listen to the advice given earlier in the thread. I'm not good enough to give advice, but I do recognize unconventional form to put it politely.


----------



## Matías (Sep 27, 2015)

You’re not really carving at all. Go fast and lean into those edges. And forget the cam. Concentrate on riding as much as possible.


----------



## Aracan (Nov 24, 2017)

Matías said:


> Go fast and lean into those edges.


Depending on the vintage of your bones, I would take that advice with a grain of salt. Speed and carving are related, but only distantly.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

That's how people board when they are just learning as you are basically sliding down the mountain but having fun which is awesome. You need a lesson before you cement that style of riding. Only when you understand what carving should look and feel like, will you be able to practice it and improve. It's worth learning the right thing as early as you can. Plenty of good riders and sportsman in many categories that are actually limited by their shit technique. Pretty sure I would be one as I can't carve like the stars can despite trying for ages. I just don't get as low as they do and I bet it's my setup or my technique, or it could just be ability lol


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Knees are too straight and you're doing some counter-rotation, although with the mellow slope, it's not bad. You need exactly one lesson with a good instructor to learn how to use edges and get lower, and your snowboarding will improve by an order of magnitude. And you'll have more fun. Which is saying a lot, since it's already fun.


Counter rotation is a phase everyone has to go through. Leaning uphill out of fear of falling over downhill is natural. The problem is you can't make initiate a turn well when one half of your body is twisted opposite the other half.

Best cure I've found, and I've taught a good number of crossover skiers, is to get them to take the leading hand over the nose and swing it down the hill to where you want to go. Point to your turn. Swinging the hand and arm down the hill rotates the shoulders then the hips the right direction. Once your hip drops in it's impossible to not be on the edge. It's a crutch and needs to be dropped once turns are comfortable and working, but it gets things moving literally in the right direction.


----------



## Dalton B (Mar 15, 2021)

Went to the park for the first time


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Just like... Try to bend your knees a little!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

And ditch the selfie stick for a day, spend the day working on moving on your board. Looks like your board is taking you for a ride and you're gonna catch an edge swishing that back leg around.

Watch these vids as well, actually spend time working on those drills, as well as find some good edging drills. You're not carving or using your sidecut to turn at all, you should be. Slow down, bend your knees more, move your weight fore and aft on your board more, initiate turns with your front leg, angle your board up on edge, don't just push it around flat.








3rd season rider seeking for feedbacks


https://streamable.com/xyg14s Any advice is welcome. Thank you all in advance




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I didn’t see any carving. It’s really hard to learn a new technique when the conditions are pristine and you just want to fly down the hill. But the only way to progress is to take a few runs and SLOW DOWN. Bend your friggin peg legs ya damn pirate. You have lots of video of yourself. Compare yourself to a carving video. There is no comparison. There isn’t any carving on your video. It’s a semi controlled slide. Trust me when I say that if you dedicate a few days to really learning to carve, be it a lesson or actually taking advice here and doing something with it, your progression will be very well rewarded.


----------

